# January 2008 Pool #1 Winner



## pnoon

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

jjefrey..............
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............
SteveDMatt....
Troop_lee...........
rack04............
ca21455..........
RUDY351....... 
JaKaAch............ 
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
jjirons69........


----------



## JaKaAch

Congrats RUDY..:tu
I will try to get them out Monday.


----------



## jjirons69

Good number there, Rudy! I'll get them out when I know where to send them.

Enjoy the month of packages!


----------



## jjefrey

:bl Congrats Rudy :bl

Addy please.




.


----------



## SteveDMatt

Nice....you lucky bastage!:bl

Congrats on the win. I'll pass these along by hand one day this week.

I guess I'm lucky too, I save shipping this month.

:bl


----------



## RUDY351

_WOW I totally forgot about the drawing last night. SteveDmatt emailed me and said you lucky bastard you won the CS lottery...._
_Thanks guys I will PM you my addy. :chk_

_Rudy351_


----------



## rack04

Congrats Rudy. I'll try to get your smokes out tomorrow.


----------



## Troop_lee

Congrats!! I'll have them out soon!


----------



## SDmate

congrats mate! :tu


----------



## Triolent

Nice work. I'll have a package out soon. :bl


----------



## RUDY351

*Payment Delivery Rules - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=130443

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............Replied
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............Replied
SteveDMatt....Replied
Troop_lee...........Replied
rack04............Replied
ca21455.......... 
JaKaAch............ Replied
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............Replied
yourchoice...........
jjirons69........Replied

Let the games begin...


----------



## ca21455

Congrats! Got your addie, will have something out ASAP...


----------



## JaKaAch

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............Replied
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............Replied
SteveDMatt....Replied
Troop_lee...........Replied
rack04............Replied
ca21455.......... 
JaKaAch............0306 2400 0000 3230 8281
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............Replied
yourchoice...........
jjirons69........Replied

Let the games begin...


----------



## tech-ninja

Congrats!


----------



## rack04

Rudy your smokes will take off tomorrow morning. Congrats.

DC# 0103 8555 7491 9491 7815


----------



## RUDY351

rack04 said:


> Rudy your smokes will take off tomorrow morning. Congrats.
> 
> DC# 0103 8555 7491 9491 7815


Thanks Ricky can't wait.


----------



## rack04

RUDY351 said:


> Thanks Ricky can't wait.


Actually it's Justin. :tu


----------



## RUDY351

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............Replied
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............Replied
SteveDMatt....Replied
Troop_lee...........Replied
rack04............0103 8555 7491 9491 7845
ca21455.......... 
JaKaAch............0306 2400 0000 3230 8281
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............Replied
yourchoice...........
jjirons69........Replied

Let the games begin...


----------



## yourchoice

Congrats Rudy. I'll get something out to you soon.


----------



## jjirons69

Ricky, the cigars are on the way DC# 0103 8555 7492 7740 6106
:ss


----------



## RUDY351

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............Replied
tech-ninja.......Replied
Triolent............Replied
SteveDMatt....Replied
Troop_lee...........Replied
rack04............0103 8555 7491 9491 7845
ca21455..........Replied 
JaKaAch............0306 2400 0000 3230 8281
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............Replied
yourchoice...........Replied
jjirons69........0103 8555 7492 7740 6106

Let the games begin...


----------



## doctorcue

Hey Rudy,

Congrats! I'll be getting some smokes out tomorrow.


----------



## ca21455

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............Replied
tech-ninja.......Replied
Triolent............Replied
SteveDMatt....Replied
Troop_lee...........Replied
rack04............0103 8555 7491 9491 7845
ca21455..........0307 0020 0004 3068 9459 
JaKaAch............0306 2400 0000 3230 8281
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............Replied
yourchoice...........Replied
jjirons69........0103 8555 7492 7740 6106

Let the games begin...[/quote]


----------



## doctorcue

Heading your way, hope you enjoy them!

DC: 0103 8555 7492 3883 7123


----------



## RUDY351

Wow I got home from work today and the mail man had delivered my first package from the SC Lottery. I could not believe my eyes. There were 9 smokes in the box what a generous gift from a fellow BOTL. Thanks JaKaAch :tu


----------



## RUDY351

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............Replied
tech-ninja.......Replied
Triolent............Replied
SteveDMatt....Replied
Troop_lee...........Replied
rack04............0103 8555 7491 9491 7845
ca21455..........0307 0020 0004 3068 9459 
JaKaAch............*RECEIVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
stig..............
doctorcue...........0103 8555 7492 3883 7123
SDmate..............Replied
yourchoice...........Replied
jjirons69........0103 8555 7492 7740 6106

Let the games begin...[/quote]


----------



## RUDY351

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............Replied
tech-ninja.......Replied
Triolent............Replied
SteveDMatt....Replied
Troop_lee...........Replied
rack04............*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
ca21455..........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
JaKaAch............*RECEIVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
stig..............
doctorcue...........0103 8555 7492 3883 7123
SDmate..............Replied
yourchoice...........Replied 
jjirons69........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
Let the games begin...[/quote]
__________________
Sit back, relax, sip some sambuca and smoke a fatty.... life is to short


----------



## RUDY351

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............Replied
tech-ninja.......Replied
Triolent............Replied
SteveDMatt....Replied
Troop_lee...........Replied
rack04............*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
ca21455..........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
JaKaAch............*RECEIVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
stig.............. 
doctorcue...........*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
SDmate..............Replied
yourchoice...........Replied 
jjirons69........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
Let the games begin...[/quote]
__________________
Sit back, relax, sip some sambuca and smoke a fatty.... life is to short 
__________________
Sit back, relax, sip some sambuca and smoke a fatty.... life is to short :ss


----------



## jjefrey

Heading your way Rudy

0103 8555 7492 6233 8092


.


----------



## Triolent

Will have the package out ASAP!

0103 8555 7493 1485 9100


----------



## RUDY351

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............DC#0103 8555 7492 6233 8092
tech-ninja.......Replied
Triolent............DC# 0103 8555 7493 1485 9100
SteveDMatt....Replied
Troop_lee...........Replied
rack04............*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
ca21455..........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
JaKaAch............*RECEIVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
stig.............. 
doctorcue...........*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
SDmate..............Replied
yourchoice...........Replied 
jjirons69........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
Let the games begin...[/quote]
__________________
Sit back, relax, sip some sambuca and smoke a fatty.... life is to short


----------



## RUDY351

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............*RECIEVED* thanks for the lag a longs
tech-ninja.......Replied
Triolent............DC# 0103 8555 7493 1485 9100
SteveDMatt....Replied
Troop_lee...........Replied
rack04............*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
ca21455..........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
JaKaAch............*RECEIVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
stig.............. 
doctorcue...........*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
SDmate..............Replied
yourchoice...........Replied 
jjirons69........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
Let the games begin...[/quote]


----------



## stig

Will have a package out a.s.a.p.


----------



## RUDY351

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............*RECIEVED* thanks for the lag a longs
tech-ninja.......Replied
Triolent............*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs 
SteveDMatt....Replied
Troop_lee...........Replied
rack04............*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
ca21455..........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
JaKaAch............*RECEIVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
stig.............. Replied
doctorcue...........*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
SDmate..............Replied
yourchoice...........Replied 
jjirons69........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
Let the games begin...[/quote]


----------



## SDmate

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............*RECIEVED* thanks for the lag a longs
tech-ninja.......Replied
Triolent............*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs 
SteveDMatt....Replied
Troop_lee...........Replied
rack04............*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
ca21455..........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
JaKaAch............*RECEIVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
stig.............. Replied
doctorcue...........*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
SDmate..............*0103 8555 7492 3162 6021*..slipped somethin' extra in there for ya..:chk:ss
yourchoice...........Replied 
jjirons69........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
Let the games begin...


----------



## yourchoice

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............*RECIEVED* thanks for the lag a longs
tech-ninja.......Replied
Triolent............*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs 
SteveDMatt....Replied
Troop_lee...........Replied
rack04............*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
ca21455..........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
JaKaAch............*RECEIVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
stig.............. Replied
doctorcue...........*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
SDmate..............*0103 8555 7492 3162 6021*..slipped somethin' extra in there for ya..:chk:ss
yourchoice...........*0306 3030 0002 8076 9966*
jjirons69........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
Let the games begin...


----------



## RUDY351

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............*RECIEVED* thanks for the lag a longs
tech-ninja.......Replied
Triolent............*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs 
SteveDMatt....Replied
Troop_lee...........Replied
rack04............*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
ca21455..........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
JaKaAch............*RECEIVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
stig.............. Replied
doctorcue...........*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
SDmate..............*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs and extras
yourchoice.......... 0306 3033 0002 8076 9966
jjirons69........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
Let the games begin...


----------



## SteveDMatt

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............*RECIEVED* thanks for the lag a longs
tech-ninja.......Replied
Triolent............*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs 
SteveDMatt....Will hand deliver tomorrow.
Troop_lee...........Replied
rack04............*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
ca21455..........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
JaKaAch............*RECEIVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
stig.............. Replied
doctorcue...........*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
SDmate..............*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs and extras
yourchoice.......... 0306 3033 0002 8076 9966
jjirons69........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs


----------



## Troop_lee

in the mail tomorrow

dc# 0103 8555 7492 8749 0300


----------



## RUDY351

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............*RECIEVED* thanks for the lag a longs
tech-ninja.......Replied
Triolent............*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs 
SteveDMatt....Will hand deliver tomorrow.
Troop_lee...........0103 8555 7492 8749 0300
rack04............*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
ca21455..........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
JaKaAch............*RECEIVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
stig.............. Replied
doctorcue...........*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
SDmate..............*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs and extras
yourchoice.......... 0306 3033 0002 8076 9966
jjirons69........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs


----------



## tech-ninja

On the way!

0103 8555 7492 0460 0133


----------



## RUDY351

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............*RECIEVED* thanks for the lag a longs
tech-ninja.......0103 8555 7492 0460 1033
Triolent............*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs 
SteveDMatt.......*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
Troop_lee...........0103 8555 7492 8749 0300
rack04............*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
ca21455..........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
JaKaAch............*RECEIVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
stig.............. Replied
doctorcue...........*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
SDmate..............*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs and extras
yourchoice..........*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
jjirons69........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs


----------



## RUDY351

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............*RECIEVED* thanks for the lag a longs
tech-ninja.......*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a long
Triolent............*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs 
SteveDMatt.......*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
Troop_lee...........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a long
rack04............*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
ca21455..........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
JaKaAch............*RECEIVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
stig.............. Replied
doctorcue...........*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
SDmate..............*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs and extras
yourchoice..........*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
jjirons69........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs


----------



## stig

dc #0103 8555 7491 9046 6478


----------



## RUDY351

24 . . . . . . RUDY351

Rudy 351 :dr:dr:dr

jjefrey..............*RECIEVED* thanks for the lag a longs
tech-ninja.......*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a long
Triolent............*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs 
SteveDMatt.......*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
Troop_lee...........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a long
rack04............*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
ca21455..........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
JaKaAch............*RECEIVED *Thanks for the tag a longs
stig.............. *RECIEVED *Thanks for the extras
doctorcue...........*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
SDmate..............*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs and extras
yourchoice..........*RECIEVED* Thanks for the tag a longs
jjirons69........*RECIEVED *Thanks for the tag a longs


----------



## RUDY351

_All smokes have been recieved...Thanks to all :ss_


----------

